# 8N 6cyl. OHV Tractor For Sale



## lwblumjr (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all,

My dad and I picked up a 6cyl. 8N today. It is really rough but all the main conversion components including the Ford 215 Cubic Inch engine are there. The cast aluminum piece that goes between the dash and hood is in good condition but was removed by the previous owner so it would not be damaged in storage. It does not have the Funk name and company info cast into the top of it like some of them do. My dad bought it for what we thought was a really good price even in current condition but a lot more than he would have given for a standard 8N in similar condition. Our plans are to rebuild it and clean it up and paint it up real nice like we did the other three tractors we have done. I know there are some people that are really inerested in these conversion tractors and the OHV 6cyl. conversions are less common. This tractor was a great find for us but will be the biggest project tractor we have tackled. With that being said, my dad did say that if someone else wanted it before we started on it he would be willing to sell it as is, where is. If someone wants to make a good enough offer on it he will consider selling it. So if you have been wanting one of these here is your chance! It is missing some of the standard 8N parts and will need a parts 8N tractor or someone with a good supply of 8N parts to build it. We also purchased another 8N transmission/rear end assembly with it that has some of the needed parts but it is also in unknown condition. My dad may sell it separately to someone wanting to buy the 6cyl. 8N. (It is not a package deal.) Please let me know if you are interested. My dad's cell phone number is 850-748-4356 and his e-mail is [email protected] . It is located in extreme Northwest Florida about five miles Southwest of Atmore, AL.


----------



## lwblumjr (Jun 20, 2008)

*Sold!*

Hi all,

The OHV 6cyl. 8N has been sold and is going to a new home in Michigan.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Good deal , glad you sold her. I always think some day Ill find a V8 conversion setting around behind some body's barn.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

At least you guys can find them...in Florida, they aren't as common...


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Don't find to manyof these in Pa. either


----------

